# Space Wolves- The Claw



## darkreever

Well, since the last RP just decided to putter and die, its time to move on and see how this one works out.

Back to the 40k universe, this time as space marines of the Space Wolves chapter, specifically members of a Blood Claw pack. (The new recruits for those who might not know off the top of their heads; for some I will suggest browsing Lexicanum for some brief information.)


Mission: The working population of the mining world of Hecutor have risen up in revolt against the governer and Imperial authority. Hecutor is a world under the protection of the Space Wolves and as such the chapter is honour bound to aid the planet rather than allow other forces of the Imperium to turn the world into ruins. Of course, you know none of this yet.

Location: Mining planet of Hecutor, fifth world of the Aeulk system.


Squad size: At least six in the pack



Name: (For the most part, a first name will suffice; you can go with a last name as well but realize that your character is still young and hasn't done anything of note yet, so in all likelyhood may not have a title as some people give their characters.

Age: (Your blood claws, so this number here should reflect that. No one should be giving a number any lower than twenty three or higher than thirty. I don't want to see a sixty seven year old blood claw.)

Appearence: 

Background: (Space Wolf priests recruit warriors who show promise in battle, taking those who are nearly dead. Since their isn't going to be much on you as a marine, what can you vaguely remember about your past life? What did you do at the end that would have gotten you chosen? Of the other characters, is there someone you know or hate? Try to keep this one relatively brief, no volumes of text if it can be helped; you don't need your characters life story.

Weapons: You all have access to bolt pistols, chainswords, combat knives, and frag grenades. Obviously, anyone who's taken a look through the space wolf codex knows the pack also has access to some power weapons, powerfists, plasma pistols, plasmaguns, meltaguns, and flamers. Keeping in line with that, up to one player may choose a meltagun, plasmagun, or flamer and up to two may choose to take a power weapon, fist, or plasma pistol. If we get enough players, that number might be increased to three, but that'll be my choice. This is first come, first serve but don't feel that you have to take one of the special weapons just because they are available; as GM I reserve the right to deny any character the special weapons if I find reason to.


----------



## Mordeth

Name: Garath Grimmson

age: 23

Appearence: Slightly thinner than other marines. Tall. Blue eyes, white long hair. Small tattoo of a cresent moon around left eye.

Weapons: Power sword, bolt pistol and frag grenades.

Background: He was out hunting with his fellow tribesmen one very cold day, the blizzards raging, ravishing his features and blurring from view his fellow hunters. Due to the storm and limited line of sight, they stumbled upon another, larger group from a rival tribe. Both sides owercoming their surprise, they started hacking each other to bits. when most of his fellows were down, outnumbered as they were, he and the few survivors fought like trapped animals, feral shouts of rage barely drowned by the raging blizzard. 
But they could not hold for long against the overwhelming force, and soon the rival hunters was on their way, bloody ruin in their wake. Little did they know that not all their foes were dead...

Personality: Sarcastic by nature. Dark humour. Friendly enough. Eager to do combat, as he finds the thrill of it stimulating to his senses.


----------



## darkreever

Most of its good, but could you try to go with a more normal weapon rather than the claws? Its like your going for lightning claws in all but name.


Other than that, the only problem I have with the guy is his background. Space Wolves recruit solely from Fenris, so for your character to be taken from a ship is unlikely. Also, the process of becoming a space marine takes a decade or so, your actually saying the prior to that, your character helped kill several orks whe he was no older than thirteen? Again, highly unlikely.


Like I said at the start of my post before; I do suggest reading Lexicanum's stuff on Space Wolves. In this case, looking up Fenris and then heading over to the initiation section in that article. (You can find the link here: http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Fenris#Space_Marines)


----------



## Mordeth

edited post.


----------



## darkreever

Whats wrong with it being called that? It _*is*_ a space marine homeworld after all.

I am a bit iffy on the mark of the wulfen bit; perhaps PM me and go into a bit more detail so I see where your coming from and/or we can work something out possibly. Otherwise I may end up asking you not to keep the mark, as it would really only serve to distance himself from the pack. (Since the mark would likely be a symbol for the monster he has a great chance of becoming.)


At the behest of others, here are two example characters; one of what might be acceptable and one that would not be. (In just about every possible way.)

Name: Alruk Crilg
Age: 26
Appearance: Light skinned, blue eyes, and bright red hair braided into a single tail hanging down the back of his head.

Background: The son of his tribes leader, Alruk's people were attacked by a rival tribe in the middle of a feast. Though his people beat back their attackers, Alruk was struck down by a youth shortly after managing to kill the lord of the attackers.

Personality: Boastful and always in the mood for a good fight; has a hatred for another of his claw, who was the very youth that 'killed' him in that attack.

Weapons: Bolt pistol; chainsword; frag grenades


Name: Jerimus Firebeard
Age: 331
Appearance: Tall with dark skin and black eyes; clad in terminator armour
Background: Jerimus was a terrible warlord who fought anyone he came across; he became such a problem that the Space Wolves themselves had to step in and kill him, but not before he took the lives of eight grey hunters. So impressed were the Space Wolves that they decided to take him back to the fang and initiate him into the chapter.
Personality: Always angry all the time, bitter that he is not a wolf lord
Weapons: Heavy flamer, lightning claw, meltabombs


Alruk would be accaptable in this case, and Jerimus obviously not. Alruk fits the idea of a blood claw: young, untrained (relatively), unskilled (relatively), still containing feelings of his past life. Jerimus would not fit, he's already hundreds of years old, doesn't look a thing like a Fenrisian, doesn't use any of the allowed equipment, has an unbelivable background, and won't work well with any other characters.

Character one is essentially joe average, can work well and has his uniqueness/flaw. Character two just tries to be to special and would end up ruining things for everyone else, as he would likely just wade through fire and kill everything in one go.


So make your characters, give them some spark, they will all be unique in their own way. Don't go overboard, theres little fun in it for anyone, especially me when I wind up denying the character into the rp.


----------



## Col. Schafer

Name: Borris

age: 25

Appearence: Lots of bionics. Short brown hair (like buzzcut short) one eye and most of the mouth area is all augmentic. Large sections of the chast and most of the left arm as well. 

Weapons: Bolt pistol, chainsword, combat knife, 6 grenades, 

Background: Borris was reletively quiet for someone who lived in such proximity to space wolves. One day he was hunting and ran into a wild wolf. He didnt stand a chance and was mauled instantly. He was searched for but not found. The folowing day he returned, coufing blood, much of his face gashed open, missing much of his left arm, about to spill his internal organs. The space wolves were impressed that he could survive such injuries and provided for him to be saved with augmentics on the condition he join. He did and is now faceing his first real battle. His history and augmentics have earned him a mixed reputation, some are impresed by him and see him as a novice with great potential, others think he was lucky to be saved and taken in by the space wolves.

Not looking for anything special from the bionics, just a fluffy feature for the character.


----------



## Mitchy

Name: Gromar

Age: 23

Apperence: stocky, musciler, his right eye is a bionic, he has parts of his right arm that are bionic but it sill looks human, he almost always wears his helmet is battle

Weapons: Bolt Pistol in his left hand, Power Sword in his right hand, he also carries 3 krak grenades.

Background: Gromar was afraid of wolfs for a long time, one of them came charging at him when he was young and it damaged his arm and lost him an eye, then he was picked for a cantidate for the Space Wolves when he conquered his fear and fought the ahead of the pack, now they are scared of him. He now trains more then most other Space Wolfs, he is awake well the rest of the Space Wolfs are asleep, and he works out. He does not fear anything anymore, maybe it was because of his fight with the Wolf, he figured that if he was a child and fought a wolf twice his size, he could take on anything now. His dad was very proud of him, but Gromar doesnt remember him anymore, he now thinks of the Emperor as his father and now thinks of ways to prove his worthness to him, he is not the friendliest Space Marine, he only talks to close friends and is loyal to his commander, he treats his blade like a relic and cleans it after every battle, even if he didnt touch anything with it. Gromar also takes great pleasure in killing heritics, he has only ever killed one but it was his most worthy foe yet.

bit of an edit in his background now


----------



## darkreever

Mitchy, check my first post again, twenty three is the minimum for characters. Yours needs to be upped a couple years. Overall Gromar is alright, and it might just be me but his background feels as though its more suited for generic space marine. Feel free to change it a bit if you want, otherwise he's fine.

Schafer, good to have you aboard your character looks fine to me.


So far we have:
Mordeth: Garath Grimmson
Col. Schafer: Borris
Mitchy: Gromar 
Tim/Steve may also be joining us, and I hope he does; but in the end thats for him to decide if he still wants to.


----------



## Mitchy

darkrever it probably is a bit generic because i dont play space wolves and dont have much expereance with them, but i hope thats ok, im going to read a bit more on them today, so ill know more by tomorrow, but im going away that night for a week, there is going to be a computer but i might not get to use it every day, hope that doesnt effect anything


----------



## darkreever

It shouldn't be to much of a problem; I still want to fine tune some things before letting the action thread go up. So don't worry if your not on all that much, I'm not starting right away. (Not until next friday at least.)


----------



## Azwraith

Name: Odin Skadi (Norse words Odin meaning frenzy/rage Skadi means Damage)

Age: 26

Appearence:long orange beard and hair briaded beard and hair . no helmet carries a ornamental sheild on his backpack (size of a terminator should sheild) with his family heraldry and a ornamental tomahawk on his waist otherwise basic Space Wolf

Background: Basically he doesnt remember much before he was recruited he was found by the priest when he visited one of the colonies on Fenris he was found huddling in a corner of a burning building after fighting off severly raiders his skin was slightly burnt and he had taken many wounds. He was only young at the time and has since been trained and recruited.. due to the horrific events he doesnt remember much of his past.. only that when he was found he was carrying his families heraldery sheild and ancient tomahawk.

Weapons: Flamer, 2x Frag Grens.. uses the Tomahawk in close combat as it is still a decent weapon... just the same stats as a normal sword would have.


----------



## Col. Schafer

You know I feal really dumb right now, see I'm going to be gone for about two weeks in 4 days so I have no idea what I was thinking when I signed up. Sorry but I'm going to have to pull out. 

This looked really good though, but yeah. I gots to disapear.


----------



## Mitchy

ask Darkrever if you can join back in in 2 weeks, the rest on the pack could just find you fighting Heritics


----------



## Col. Schafer

Nah, if I want to RP when I get back I'll find somthing. Besides I dont want to come in in the middle of a game, to much efort reading a weeks worth of posts all at once to catch up. :grin:


----------



## Mitchy

good point, i never thought about how much reading that is going to be


----------



## Azwraith

i did it for attention brothers.... and yeah i dont blame you probably wont do that again


----------



## AceSage

Name: Tempest

Age: 25

Appearance: Standing at 7"2, Tempest is smaller than other marines due to spending most of his early life hunched over, but is still an imposing sight. He is incredibly muscular and has deep black eyes that are a stark contrast in comparison to his light skin. He used to have extremely long hair, but has since all but shaved his head, except for one single long length of black hair which he keeps hanging down the front of his armour. 

Personality: Tempest, having lived with wolves for most his life, has a short temper, though is extremely loyal to those he considers friends. 

Background: Tempest doesn't remember who his human parents were, or how he came to be raised by a pack of wolves, only that he was. At first, he was rejected by the males of the pack as he was just a human, and he often fought with a lot of them, many of which battles he lost, but the males soon respected him for his courage and skill and accepted him into the pack, and would take him hunting with them, and were impressed with his lethality and ferociousness. One day while out hunting, Tempest and the wolves encountered a Fenrisian Mammoth, which all but killed every wolf there. Only Tempest and two other wolves were left out of the fifteen that left the pack's grounds that day when Tempest managed to land a fatal blow with a knife he had managed to acquire from a small human tribe weeks before, and the mammoth toppled to the ground, crushing Tempest and leaving him lying within an inch of his life. He was found by a Wolf Priest who had been watching the entire struggle, and was healed, though it took a long time for him to fully recover, and he was recruited and trained. The Wolf Priest also took the knife Tempest used to kill the mammoth and granted it to him upon his entry into the chapter. 

Weapons: Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, 12" curved tribal knife

Hope that's ok ^^


----------



## Euphrati

Name: Keris

Age: 26

Appearance: Powerful but lithe in build with wary glacial-blue eyes. Keris keeps his mane of black hair shorn tight on the sides, but allows the top to fall just to his brow line. It has an unruly habit of sticking up like the hackles of an agitated wolf.

Background: Keris's tribe was small but fierce, located in a small inlet on the coast. One year, late in the season, a hunting party came across the remains of an abandoned village. Shortly after the hunters returned, an illness suddenly swept through the tribe. Within days all but Keris succumbed to the effects of the plague. He watched, helpless, as his father, mother, and brothers all died in agony. He spent the next four years living alone in the tribe's small village, now and then noting strange tracks in the sand as he patrolled the inlet. In the start of the fifth year a scouting party happened upon the village. Keris met them with steel drawn and managed to kill three of the six before taking mortal wounds himself. They left him dying and put fire to the remains of the village, calling the place cursed. Keris’s last memory of his home was watching an armoured giant step from the smoke and gather him up.

Personality: Keris quickly becomes restless and agitated if he ever feels helpless in a situation. He is swift to defend wounded packmates and hates to see them suffer. He loathes wearing his helm with a passion that is extreme even to a Space Wolf.

Weapons: Chainsword, bolt pistol, combat knife


----------



## darkreever

Azwraith, AceSage, Euphrati, looking pretty good guys, can't see anything wrong. Five so far since Schafer has to pull out; we need at least one more before starting but thats not happening till late next week anyway.


Mordeth: Garath Grimmson
Mitchy: Gromar
Azwraith: Odin Skadi
AceSage: Tempest
Euphrati: Keris


----------



## dark angel

Guess i wasnt the first then Dark lol

Name: Alrik Firehawk

Age: 30

Appearance: Light skinned with obsidan black eyes that is akin to his tribe, Alrik is rather tall even by marine standards, he has a single black mohawk that runs down his head, flanked either side by tribal tattoo's.

Background: Born into the Firehawk tribe Alrik was the son of a powerful chieften who would often lead raids against other villages and tribes. Alrik found himself being brought up surrounded by war, the Firehawk's ravaging entire tribes until they ruled a small isle known as Varg. But all was not well fore the enslaved tribes were ploting against their brutal owners, soon a all out rebelion had began with hundreds of lightly armed slaves boarding the Firehawk longboats and heading them up river to the Iron Citadel where the Firehawk's preppared for their glorious last stand. 

Alrik had fought with vigorous energy, even though he was of only fifteen summers, but soon found himself badly injured, his broken body thrown into the raging river that ran right through his home fort by a angry mob. Alrik was washed upon a large river bank, his life slowly pouring out of him when a huge man in bulky armour stepped over him, a pair of long jutting fangs in his mouth, the man lifted the injured boy into the air and took him towards a awaiting iron bird.

Personality: Alrik is very grim although after a barrel of ale he tends to lighten up, often taking on over Wolves in the drinking halls deep within the Fang, he however is close to his squad mates trusting each one as though they were fellow Firehawk's.

Weapons: A Chainsword, Bolt Pistol and Combat knife.

Haha Dark this time he isnt 67 so its ok lol

Edit: Could i swap the Chainsword for a Chain Axe?


----------



## darkreever

Dark Angel, let me think on it for a few days and then I'll give you my final answer. Like I've told you and others before, your character doesn't have to stand out like a sore thumb in order for him/her/it to be unique.


That little bit aside, looks like we have our minimum group. Recruitment will stay open even after the action thread begins, and the action thread will not start until next friday the earliest. Obviously I encourage more members to join up if they would like to; and for those playing when the action thread does start up keep in mind that its entirely possible for the character your starting as to die. If that happens, your quite free to come back as a new character; but for those of you who would like to start and finish with the same character, good luck...


Mordeth: Garath Grimmson
Mitchy: Gromar
Azwraith: Odin Skadi
AceSage: Tempest
Euphrati: Keris
Dark Angel: Alrik Firehawk


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i would like to join if you are going to still have this thread up by next weekend, i will be able to post a character by then and actually take part in the thread


----------



## deathbringer

Name: Iorek 
Age: 30

Weapons: Chainsword and bolt pistol

Appearance. Albino. Tall and broadly built with an exceedingly steady hand.

Personality: Quiet, respectful and almost obsessive in his preparation. He practices continually and his armour and weaponry is kept in excellent order. He is not as easy to anger as most space wolves and tends to think with his head and not his heart.

Background: Iorek and his tribe were cursed with Albinism and though they were powerful they gradually began to fall into stagnation. Whilst other tribes raided and plundered the Rarkan tribe were happy to spend their time upon Varg feasting and drinking. The island was attacked by the vicious Firehawk tribe and though the tribesman of Rarkan attempted to defend their stronghold their swords were blunt and their walls where easily overrun. The tribe preferred to die rather than become slaves yet with his last act Iorek's father dived to push his son over the cliff saving him from enslavement. He fell into the water and was dashed upon the rocks . Iorek's back was broken and he was washed upon the shore to find a figure in armour standing above him. He was 12 years old at the time. Iorek doesn't remember anything except the wolf priest standing above him, agony and two words that his father muttered as he pushed him "Be prepared". Though he doesn't understand why when he hears the name Firehawk emotion stirs and his blood rises. Thus his hatred of Alrik is extremely strong.


----------



## darkreever

Vilhelm, the thread will be open even as the action thread starts, so by all means join in when you have a chance.

deathbringer, all good except the bolter; I never said it was something they could choose from and you aren't exactly asking, so he'll have to make due with a bolt pistol instead.


Mordeth: Garath Grimmson
Mitchy: Gromar
Azwraith: Odin Skadi
AceSage: Tempest
Euphrati: Keris
Dark Angel: Alrik Firehawk
Deathbringer: Iorek


----------



## deathbringer

Sorry reever
Goes to stand in the naughty corner
I did my weaponry from dark angels post and for some reason I read bolter not pistol
I think I must have just seen bolt and made a poor assumption
I regret it
I'll edit it


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

was going over my character last night and want to get him in before my window to do so closes, hope this isnt too much.

Name: Njoror (norse god of the sea)

Age: 30

Weapons: Chainsword and bolt pistol

Appearance: Tall and very broad in the shoulders due to his lineage of Orca hunters. He has long wavy gray hair and piercing blue eyes the color of the sea and relatively rough looking skin, he wears a huge Orca tooth on a chain around his neck.

Personality: He is a definate smart ass but very straightforward when he speaks and has a large problem with cussing that he has been scolded for many times before by the Wolf Priests. Loves close combat, like any other Blood Claw, but even more so than others and rarely ever uses his bolt pistol. When attacking an oppenent he uses the skills that came with him from is previous life as an Orca Hunter to attack from multiple angles at definate weak spots, due to this he is a superb swordsman but very poor with ranged weapons.

Backround:Njoror was born to the northern tribe of seamen, the Sea Claws. The tribe had no real home island but a few outposts that they would visit over the course of the year while they chased down the herds of Orca across northern Fenris. By his twelvth birthday Njoror had already been on hunting missions for a year but had yet to dive into the water and help his tribesmen against the great Orcas, but this year was to be his year. He had been taught by his father and uncles of the way to attack from different angles at the Orca's weak spots and he was a good swimmer, he was ready to take on the great orca. When an Orca was seperated from the herd Njoror dove in with ten other men and began to attack the great beast, all seemed well until the Orca's mate turned back and came after them. One boat was sunk and three others heavily damaged as more of the herd came back to attack his tribesmen who were forced to pull out and leave their brothers behind. As Njoror and his brothers in the water fought and died he stabbed an Orca in the eye, killing it and ripped one of its huge teeth out, but was hit with a tail and launched out of the water and onto an iceberg, his back broken in many places. He was found by the Wolf Priests on the iceberg still cluching the Orca tooth and barely clinging onto life, he was made a space wolf the same time as Iorek and they have become very close friends over the years of their training. Their opposite personalities seem to make them interact more easily, Iorek quiet and respectful, and Njoror loud and a smart ass.


----------



## darkreever

Looking good Vilhelm, that makes eight characters then.

Mordeth: Garath Grimmson
Mitchy: Gromar
Azwraith: Odin Skadi
AceSage: Tempest
Euphrati: Keris
Dark Angel: Alrik Firehawk
Deathbringer: Iorek
BlackApostleVilhelm: Njoror


----------



## dark angel

One question since Iorek Hates me does Njoror?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Njoror really doesn't care, he's apathetic we can say when he's around you by himself but if you two got into anything he would back Iorek up


----------



## dark angel

Ahhh cool just needed too clear things up thats all


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

that doesnt mean he likes you though, keep that in mind


----------



## unxpekted22

edit oh i see now its always open. however what characters are still open? minimum was six but you have a few more than that now so will it just continue to be a bigger squad?


----------



## unxpekted22

ok so blood claw packs can be up to 15 so i assume i will be a blood claw as well? what weapons have been taken already? dont know if i want anything special but would like to know my options.


----------



## dark angel

Lol guess Alrik is hated then:grin:


----------



## Euphrati

Not by all! 
Keris tends to take a fairly neutral stance in things. Patching up the wounds of both parties and reminding them that, no matter their past deeds, they became brothers the moment they drunk from the cup of the wulfen.
If fights become too destructive, he has a bad habit of stepping between them; earning ire from both sides.


----------



## captain cortez

Name: Tyr Lucius
Age: 24
Appearance: Tall, muscular, short blonde / ginger hair, blonde / ginger stubble and a scar on hid right cheek and he rarely wears his helmet.
Weapons: power fist (chainsword if unexpected wants a power axe) bolt pistol and krak grenades.
Background: Tyr has trained many days, weeks, months and years, now a space wolf of the pack tyr stands out in one main way a scar on his right cheek, also known for his bravery tyr is one good wolf. once tyr was in his first battle he was walking along and saw two genestealers one spotted him and ran straight towards him, he shot it with his bolt pistol in his neck then the second genestealer also ran towards him and scratched him down his right cheek before tyr shot him in his leg before shooting him again in his stomach and the genestealer dying. what really caught the wolf preists eye was when his dad broke his leg and his left hand was chopped off tyr fended off their rival tribe with just his power fist, saving his dads life his tribe rewarded him greatly as leader, and what a leader he was.


----------



## Mordeth

unexpected, read the first post. There is all the info you need.


----------



## darkreever

captain cortez, I'm not sure I understand Tyr's background. He always wanted to be a leader of Space Wolves even when he was a normal Fenrisian he knew nothing about them? I'm not going to accept the character yet, because I would like you to work on that background a little.

As for dark angel, I said to give me time and I have made my decision; I'd prefer you to stick with the chainsword.

unxpekted22, the weapon limits are two characters able to take power weapons, powerfists, or plasma pistols and an additional character allowed to wield a flamer, plasmagun, or meltagun.


Alrighty, page four and we've gone long enough with your characters not rounded up in one post. So here I am to go down the list of accepted characters. Take a look through, as some of you may notice your weapons altered slightly. (Some of you put down krak grenades and things like that, and those things aren't amongst the weapons and gear your characters have access to.)


Lets start with Garath Grimmson


Mordeth said:


> age: 23
> 
> Appearence: Slightly thinner than other marines. Tall. Blue eyes, white long hair. Small tattoo of a cresent moon around left eye.
> 
> Weapons: Power sword, bolt pistol and frag grenades.
> 
> Background: He was out hunting with his fellow tribesmen one very cold day, the blizzards raging, ravishing his features and blurring from view his fellow hunters. Due to the storm and limited line of sight, they stumbled upon another, larger group from a rival tribe. Both sides owercoming their surprise, they started hacking each other to bits. when most of his fellows were down, outnumbered as they were, he and the few survivors fought like trapped animals, feral shouts of rage barely drowned by the raging blizzard.
> But they could not hold for long against the overwhelming force, and soon the rival hunters was on their way, bloody ruin in their wake. Little did they know that not all their foes were dead...
> 
> Personality: Sarcastic by nature. Dark humour. Friendly enough. Eager to do
> combat, as he finds the thrill of it stimulating to his senses.


Next up is Gromar


Mitchy said:


> Age: 23
> 
> Apperence: stocky, musciler, his right eye is a bionic, he has parts of his right arm that are bionic but it sill looks human, he almost always wears his helmet is battle
> 
> Weapons: Bolt Pistol in his left hand, Power Sword in his right hand, he also carries frag grenades.
> 
> Background: Gromar was afraid of wolfs for a long time, one of them came charging at him when he was young and it damaged his arm and lost him an eye, then he was picked for a cantidate for the Space Wolves when he conquered his fear and fought the ahead of the pack, now they are scared of him. He now trains more then most other Space Wolfs, he is awake well the rest of the Space Wolfs are asleep, and he works out. He does not fear anything anymore, maybe it was because of his fight with the Wolf, he figured that if he was a child and fought a wolf twice his size, he could take on anything now. His dad was very proud of him, but Gromar doesnt remember him anymore, he now thinks of the Emperor as his father and now thinks of ways to prove his worthness to him, he is not the friendliest Space Marine, he only talks to close friends and is loyal to his commander, he treats his blade like a relic and cleans it after every battle, even if he didnt touch anything with it. Gromar also takes great pleasure in killing heritics, he has only ever killed one but it was his most worthy foe yet.


And that actually locks in our two special weapons; which left only the gun to be chosen, something Odin Skadi took.



Azwraith said:


> Age: 26
> 
> Appearence:long orange beard and hair briaded beard and hair . no helmet carries a ornamental sheild on his backpack (size of a terminator should sheild) with his family heraldry and a ornamental tomahawk on his waist otherwise basic Space Wolf
> 
> Background: Basically he doesnt remember much before he was recruited he was found by the priest when he visited one of the colonies on Fenris he was found huddling in a corner of a burning building after fighting off severly raiders his skin was slightly burnt and he had taken many wounds. He was only young at the time and has since been trained and recruited.. due to the horrific events he doesnt remember much of his past.. only that when he was found he was carrying his families heraldery sheild and ancient tomahawk.
> 
> Weapons: Flamer, frag grenades, tomahawk.



Now we have character four: Tempest


AceSage said:


> Age: 25
> 
> Appearance: Standing at 7"2, Tempest is smaller than other marines due to spending most of his early life hunched over, but is still an imposing sight. He is incredibly muscular and has deep black eyes that are a stark contrast in comparison to his light skin. He used to have extremely long hair, but has since all but shaved his head, except for one single long length of black hair which he keeps hanging down the front of his armour.
> 
> Personality: Tempest, having lived with wolves for most his life, has a short temper, though is extremely loyal to those he considers friends.
> 
> Background: Tempest doesn't remember who his human parents were, or how he came to be raised by a pack of wolves, only that he was. At first, he was rejected by the males of the pack as he was just a human, and he often fought with a lot of them, many of which battles he lost, but the males soon respected him for his courage and skill and accepted him into the pack, and would take him hunting with them, and were impressed with his lethality and ferociousness. One day while out hunting, Tempest and the wolves encountered a Fenrisian Mammoth, which all but killed every wolf there. Only Tempest and two other wolves were left out of the fifteen that left the pack's grounds that day when Tempest managed to land a fatal blow with a knife he had managed to acquire from a small human tribe weeks before, and the mammoth toppled to the ground, crushing Tempest and leaving him lying within an inch of his life. He was found by a Wolf Priest who had been watching the entire struggle, and was healed, though it took a long time for him to fully recover, and he was recruited and trained. The Wolf Priest also took the knife Tempest used to kill the mammoth and granted it to him upon his entry into the chapter.
> 
> Weapons: Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, 12" curved tribal knife, frag grenades.


And with that we go to character five, the young wolf Keris



Euphrati said:


> Age: 26
> 
> Appearance: Powerful but lithe in build with wary glacial-blue eyes. Keris keeps his mane of black hair shorn tight on the sides, but allows the top to fall just to his brow line. It has an unruly habit of sticking up like the hackles of an agitated wolf.
> 
> Background: Keris's tribe was small but fierce, located in a small inlet on the coast. One year, late in the season, a hunting party came across the remains of an abandoned village. Shortly after the hunters returned, an illness suddenly swept through the tribe. Within days all but Keris succumbed to the effects of the plague. He watched, helpless, as his father, mother, and brothers all died in agony. He spent the next four years living alone in the tribe's small village, now and then noting strange tracks in the sand as he patrolled the inlet. In the start of the fifth year a scouting party happened upon the village. Keris met them with steel drawn and managed to kill three of the six before taking mortal wounds himself. They left him dying and put fire to the remains of the village, calling the place cursed. Keris’s last memory of his home was watching an armoured giant step from the smoke and gather him up.
> 
> Personality: Keris quickly becomes restless and agitated if he ever feels helpless in a situation. He is swift to defend wounded packmates and hates to see them suffer. He loathes wearing his helm with a passion that is extreme even to a Space Wolf.
> 
> Weapons: Chainsword, bolt pistol, combat knife, frag grenades




Next on the list is the older Alrik Firehawk


dark angel said:


> Age: 30
> 
> Appearance: Light skinned with obsidan black eyes that is akin to his tribe, Alrik is rather tall even by marine standards, he has a single black mohawk that runs down his head, flanked either side by tribal tattoo's.
> 
> Background: Born into the Firehawk tribe Alrik was the son of a powerful chieften who would often lead raids against other villages and tribes. Alrik found himself being brought up surrounded by war, the Firehawk's ravaging entire tribes until they ruled a small isle known as Varg. But all was not well fore the enslaved tribes were ploting against their brutal owners, soon a all out rebelion had began with hundreds of lightly armed slaves boarding the Firehawk longboats and heading them up river to the Iron Citadel where the Firehawk's preppared for their glorious last stand.
> 
> Alrik had fought with vigorous energy, even though he was of only fifteen summers, but soon found himself badly injured, his broken body thrown into the raging river that ran right through his home fort by a angry mob. Alrik was washed upon a large river bank, his life slowly pouring out of him when a huge man in bulky armour stepped over him, a pair of long jutting fangs in his mouth, the man lifted the injured boy into the air and took him towards a awaiting iron bird.
> 
> Personality: Alrik is very grim although after a barrel of ale he tends to lighten up, often taking on over Wolves in the drinking halls deep within the Fang, he however is close to his squad mates trusting each one as though they were fellow Firehawk's.
> 
> Weapons: A Chainsword, Bolt Pistol, frag grenades and Combat knife.


And it seems where Alrik treds, so to does his rival Fenrisian Iorek



deathbringer said:


> Age: 30
> 
> Weapons: Chainsword and bolt pistol and frag grenades
> 
> Appearance. Albino. Tall and broadly built with an exceedingly steady hand.
> 
> Personality: Quiet, respectful and almost obsessive in his preparation. He practices continually and his armour and weaponry is kept in excellent order. He is not as easy to anger as most space wolves and tends to think with his head and not his heart.
> 
> Background: Iorek and his tribe were cursed with Albinism and though they were powerful they gradually began to fall into stagnation. Whilst other tribes raided and plundered the Rarkan tribe were happy to spend their time upon Varg feasting and drinking. The island was attacked by the vicious Firehawk tribe and though the tribesman of Rarkan attempted to defend their stronghold their swords were blunt and their walls where easily overrun. The tribe preferred to die rather than become slaves yet with his last act Iorek's father dived to push his son over the cliff saving him from enslavement. He fell into the water and was dashed upon the rocks . Iorek's back was broken and he was washed upon the shore to find a figure in armour standing above him. He was 12 years old at the time. Iorek doesn't remember anything except the wolf priest standing above him, agony and two words that his father muttered as he pushed him "Be prepared". Though he doesn't understand why when he hears the name Firehawk emotion stirs and his blood rises. Thus his hatred of Alrik is extremely strong.


And it seems as though Iorek is not alone, with his friend Njoror there to watch his back.


BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> Age: 30
> 
> Weapons: Chainsword and bolt pistol and frag grenades
> 
> Appearance: Tall and very broad in the shoulders due to his lineage of Orca hunters. He has long wavy gray hair and piercing blue eyes the color of the sea and relatively rough looking skin, he wears a huge Orca tooth on a chain around his neck.
> 
> Personality: He is a definate smart ass but very straightforward when he speaks and has a large problem with cussing that he has been scolded for many times before by the Wolf Priests. Loves close combat, like any other Blood Claw, but even more so than others and rarely ever uses his bolt pistol. When attacking an oppenent he uses the skills that came with him from is previous life as an Orca Hunter to attack from multiple angles at definate weak spots, due to this he is a superb swordsman but very poor with ranged weapons.
> 
> Backround:Njoror was born to the northern tribe of seamen, the Sea Claws. The tribe had no real home island but a few outposts that they would visit over the course of the year while they chased down the herds of Orca across northern Fenris. By his twelvth birthday Njoror had already been on hunting missions for a year but had yet to dive into the water and help his tribesmen against the great Orcas, but this year was to be his year. He had been taught by his father and uncles of the way to attack from different angles at the Orca's weak spots and he was a good swimmer, he was ready to take on the great orca. When an Orca was seperated from the herd Njoror dove in with ten other men and began to attack the great beast, all seemed well until the Orca's mate turned back and came after them. One boat was sunk and three others heavily damaged as more of the herd came back to attack his tribesmen who were forced to pull out and leave their brothers behind. As Njoror and his brothers in the water fought and died he stabbed an Orca in the eye, killing it and ripped one of its huge teeth out, but was hit with a tail and launched out of the water and onto an iceberg, his back broken in many places. He was found by the Wolf Priests on the iceberg still cluching the Orca tooth and barely clinging onto life, he was made a space wolf the same time as Iorek and they have become very close friends over the years of their training. Their opposite personalities seem to make them interact more easily, Iorek quiet and respectful, and Njoror loud and a smart ass.


And that finally brings us to Tyr Lucius, who as you all will notice does not have his profile quoted here. Like I said at the top of this post, I would like the character background worked on a little as it does not yet make sense to me. I have also noticed the weapon loadout. I'm sorry to say it Cortez but att his time all of the special slots are taken up. If a couple more characters, other than your own, are accepted then I will be opening a third special weapon slot; but thats not so just yet.

Now that puts us at eight accepted characters, nine once Cortez's character is accepted and possibly ten if unxpekted22 enters a character of his own.

Now of the eight character, some are obviously older than others and that would mean that some of them are likely to have been in a battle or two; well one is as high as I'll be allowing.

Alrik, Iorek, Njoror are the oldest, and have been on a mission already. They have left Fenris before, unlike the others who will be leaving Fenris for the first time in their lives. Since these three are the oldest and technically most experienced of the pack, they are looked up at by some of the others. (Mission one for you guys was with the rest of the company cleansing a space hulk, one of the older grey hunters was consumed by the mark of the wulfen and changed forever. You can obviously boast about what you did, but some things are best left unspoken. While none of you actually saw this, you did hear of it.)



Well that was a long enough read for everyone I'm sure. I'll be starting up the action thread this Thursday or Friday, my time, so keep your eyes open...


----------



## Agrippa

Name: Von Shadoes

Age: 24

Appearance: Short brown hair, hazel eyes, 6" tall, long gangly arms,Has a round scar on his left shoulder, and a long diagonal slice across his back

Weapons: Bolt Pistol, Chain Sword, and Frags

Personality: Quiet and secluded describe Von best, talking only when needed as to not waste his time or his companions.
Background: His Parents belonged to no tribe, so Von had no true friends, His father wanted Von to become a great leader, start his own tribe, so he trained him hard, from beatings to throwing him at animals till he could defeat them with his hands. His father started taking him on hunts at age 12, by the time he was 14 he had become great at steering the prey towards traps and choke points. While on one Hunt with his father, An Ork ambushed them, seeing his father cut in half by an Ork choppa, started something, it began to brew inside him, and Von had to unleash it. He threw himself at the ork, stabbing his spear into the monsters stomach. The Ork let out a laugh and pulled the spear out with Von still clinging to it then threw it down, the Ork turned his choppa around so the pike end was facing Von and slammed it thru his shoulder, completely dislocating his left arm. The ork pulled out the choppa and turned it back around in his hand and laughed. Von stummbled to his feet and as he stood the Ork took a slash at von cutting a deep crease across his back, but Von did not fall, he turned to face the Ork, still clinging to his spear, he rushed the Ork one last desperate time, The Ork grabbed the spear and threw it to the side, as he did this, Von pulled his knife and thrust it into the Orks skull, the ork fell over dead, blood rushing from his mouth. Von then slowly headed towards the nearest tribe, holding onto his left arm as it lay limp. He reached the village 3 hours later, about to pass out from the trauma of his arm and the wound on his back, he fell face first into the dirt, he slowly started to look up and saw two massive boots, then he passed out.


----------



## darkreever

He looks pretty good, but something about the background has me feeling like it all took place somewhere not on Fenris. It might just be me, I'm not sure.

Also, you have his age at 24 yet I'm thinking he was 'chosen' at age eighteen. Because of that I don't think enough time will have passed for him to have become a full space marine yet. Either lower his age in the background to thirteen or fourteen or up his current age to twenty eight or twenty nine.


----------



## unxpekted22

i did read the first post.

i was seeing if anyone had taken those weapons yet. i didn't fully read through all the character profiles yet to see so i figured i'd just ask. didnt want to make a character without checking things first.


----------



## Agrippa

Alright i changed it, tell me what you think.


----------



## dark angel

DR if the action thread is up tomorow i dont know if ill be able too get a post in till friday though i should be able too just a heads up thats all


----------



## captain cortez

i edited my character will you accept it


----------



## darkreever

No because I still want you to work on the background. What did he do that would get the attention of a wolf priest and make him seem worthy to become a space wolf? Take a look at some of the other characters for ideas/inspiration. He doesn't (and shouldn't) have to save the planet singlehandedly; he could have just been the one to slay a powerful enemy warrior of another tribe or some savage beast that no one else could. The thing is though, he has to have gotten so wounded in the process that he seems to be dead, to normal people.


----------



## Agrippa

Was that addressed at me or Cortez? lol.


----------



## AceSage

Lol, I can't say for sure but I think you're good Agrippa, I think DR's talking to Cortez. 

Btw, once you get accepted, I was wondering if you would like to have a little Shadoes/Tempest friendship? PM me if you're interested


----------



## unxpekted22

name: Vermundr
age: 26
Appearance: white skin, brown hair. He likes to keep his hair long but only so that he may braid it. being young, he doesnt have too much facial hair to boast about yet, but his head hair is long enough for him to pull one of his top braids through the top of his helmet and let it hang to the side. Unlike some of his fellow blood claws, he always wears his helmet into battle, feeling it inspires more fear in his enemies and also honoring his fealty as a space marine. he wears one wolf tail ornament on his lower front over his right thigh. he is not particularly tall, short, thin or wide but instead a very average space marine build. that of course still being very muscular, and taller than any normal human. 
background: Vermundr has yet to meet any of his comrades before so far as he can remember. He is not the loudest of space wolves outside of battle and is often a silent thinker. The act that got him attention by the priests, was courageous enough to earn him his wolf tail ornament. He remembers that he was defending a small village on a world near fenris, which must be why he awoke to his space marine brothers calling him Vermundr as he was one of very few there to defend it. he can not remember if he lived there or...what he was doing there but he knew it had been up to him and his few allied able bodied men to defend the people. the enemy he fought were human, but mutated in strange ways. their skin was grayish and some of them even had extra limbs. though they shot at him and his allies with guns, he did not hesitate to charge at them with all he had, which was an axe for cutting lumber. he managed to reach the enemy through their volleys of shots and slay many but was soon brought down. as his vision faded he heard what he is now familiar with as bolter fire before he passed out. he assumes that his fighting skill with his axe is why his superiors gave him a well crafted axe with space wolf design and insignia. Being a blood claw they did not see fit to give him a power weapon yet, but this axe was certainly nicer than his wood cutting axe...

weapons: single bladed battle axe and bolt pistol, as well as a few frag grenades.


----------



## darkreever

Yeah Agrippa, your revision is accepted and your character is in at number nine. 

unxpekted22, your character is good as well except the power axe. I mentioned earlier, likely in my bigger post, that the special sots have already been taken. However with ten, and likely soon to be eleven, I will be allowing a third marine to take a power weapon, powerfist, or plasma pistol.

Since Cortez initially submitted a character with a powerfist, I would ask that unxpekted22 and Cortez discuss which of them can give their character the weapon. They have priority for it over the other remaining characters; but if neither opt to take a special weapon then its open to anyone.

So unxpekted22, for now I'm accepting your character but with only an axe; depending on how you and Cortez work it out, it may or may not be a power axe.


Now I know I've said that this recruitment thread will remain open throughout the rp and thata anyone is free to join or rejoin in later but I do have to lay this down. A pack can only be so big, and one GM can only handle so many people as we all know or can figure. So there will be a cap on characters in play, which will be set at twelve total for now. That means that once Cortez has an accepted character there will be one slot left open before people go on the back burner and need to wait.


----------



## unxpekted22

im down with the normal axe. if cortez ends up with no powerfist i'll up it back up to a power-axe. i edited the profile.


----------



## dark angel

Thats was a false call about me not getting a post in guys


----------



## captain cortez

changed my character again


----------



## dark angel

Captain didnt Dark only say that me, DB and Vilhelm had been on a battle before?


----------



## captain cortez

dark angel said:


> Captain didnt Dark only say that me, DB and Vilhelm had been on a battle before?


yeah but mine was not really a battle


----------



## dark angel

So there was Genestealers on Fenris? havent heard that before


----------



## Sammaven

Name: Jorgun

Nicknames: "Totoro" "Troll" "Ogre" "Little Un'"

Age: 27

Appearence: Jorgun is very, very large for an Astartes. He is not extraordinarily tall, but his massive bulk makes up for any lack of speed his size brings. He is bald, and has darker skin than normally. He has a burn on the side of his head from a fight with one of his brothers.

Background: Jorgun was taught to hunt by his older brothers, who were taught by their father. Usually went out hunting to feed his little brothers, and his sickly mother. He went out one day, and was ambushed by four frost wolves. He slew one and injured another badly. The wolves nearly killed him, leaving him lying, bleeding out his organs in the snow. The Space Wolves fixed him up, and he now has a bionic leg after the wolves ripped off his left at the knee.

Weapons: Bolt Pistol / Chainsword / Frag Grenades / Combat Knife


----------



## captain cortez

changed background again


----------



## AceSage

Hey Reever, sorry I haven't posted on your action thread, the summer was kind of hectic and I wasn't really on Heresy for most of it, though I'm back now. I think it's safe to say I won't be re-joining the action thread seeing as I've missed so much, so you can do whatever you like with my character (I've actually forgotten his name it's been so long  ) 

Great RP though, I must say. Anyway, maybe I can join your next one :good:


----------



## darkreever

More or less took care of your character already; though you can join back in if you'd like. After all, it is entirely possible for a members character to be killed off in this for one reason or another.

Join back in or not, look forward to seeing you in whatever RP I go with next. (Have quite a few lined up for the distant future.)


----------



## darkreever

Hello everybody, sorry for the big delay in the action thread. Moving back to school and first week of classes do require a bit of attention after all. That aside, it has been about a week since the last of you members have posted, so I want to post here to see who is still in and interested.


----------



## Euphrati

Still interested (although I think you know that!).


----------



## unxpekted22

im still game. i think deathbringer would say so too.

Azwraith seems to have mysteriously disappeared from the forums for some time now.


----------



## deathbringer

Still in. Lol unxpekted knows my mind well.


----------



## Agrippa

Im still in


----------



## dark angel

I am still in, but cant find as much time as I am usually on Heresy.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Name: Tyr

Age: 26

Appearance: Tall for a space marine let alone a space wolf tyr was the biggest recruit in his batch. He stands a full head taller then his fellow marines and refers to everyone as his little friends, something that his friends have learned to take as a compliment. his heighth is only matched by his size, he is truly a monster of a man, his strength enormous. He has long curly brown/black hair that goes to his waist, his eyes are an icy blue and a huge scar runs down the right side of his face.

Equipment: Bolt Pistol and powerfist

Personality/Backround: Tyr cant remember much about his past life before becoming a space wolf other then much pain and anger. He vaguely remembers his face burning in pain and then seeing a monster of a man taking him into a metal bird and taking him to the heavens. He has a very jolly personality and is quite friendly to everyone, his enthusiasm for battle often bleeding into those around him. 

His strength is his biggest asset and so people mistake him for a horrible shot, but he is quite accurate with a bolt pistol yet he is very humble and will only brag around friends. He tends to be very quiet around those he does not know and very soft spoken but he is very eager to fight among his new battlebrothers. 

In battle he has a very calm mind and thinks about every action before he acts, something that he believes will keep him fighting for the emperor and the Imperium for a very long time. His senses are very acute even for a space wolf which is something he prides himself on more then anything because of Lord Blackmane's acute senses, he idolizes his lord and is stupified when around him. being called in to take over for another blood claw who was killed makes him sad for his lost brother but he is excited to be off world again and have the chance to take the fight to the enemy.


----------



## darkreever

Just want to put this out there for members who have seen this RP but thought it was already full. From day one the Claw has been under its twelve player limit, and some members have decided to walk away without a word (until PMed a week or two later.) Recruitment is always open for anyone who wants to join, and don't feel that we are to far in; because thats not the case at all.

Just wanted to put that out there, we are not full up or closed to new people.


----------



## jaren

Name: Leif Fenrison (leif as in the great explorer, and Fenrison following the Scandinavian tradition of naming means son of the wolf, or for his tribe, son of the world)

Age: 23

Appearence: Short in height, but broad in the shoulders Leif is bald and looks similar to this minus the beard;









Background: Leif is the son of a small clan of southern tribesmen that had managed to stay relatively isolated from the other tribes and clans aside form their own, thus the only true combat came from the local Fenrisian Mammoth herds. Leif's father had died not weeks before his birth to a mammoth, his mother in childbirth, that is where his name comes from, he is the son of all so he is the son of the world or wolf. growing up Leif was taught all of the things of the tribe to find his hidden talents, the forge called to him, he revelled in the heat and birth of creation, molding and changing the small crude spears and swords of the Fenrisian natives was a thing of passion for Leif. as all tribesmen he had other duties as well, such as hunting this is his ultimate demise as a tribesmen and rise as a Fenrisian Wolf in his own right. Leif was out with 5 others to take down a mammoth for their clan's food for the next moth to come, this hunting party ended in tragedy however, with the 5 others being trampled in a stampede of the heard, this sent Leif into a rage, he tracked the heard till it stopped and made his way around the beasts till he could find the matriarch of the heard, yelling and shouting challenging the beast she accepted and charged the lone grief struck warrior as she charge he raised his spear to meat her head he plated his feat and braced the shaft of his weapon, the surprised Mammoth was to late to stop and impaled herself on the spear. The young man at only the age of 13 had taken down the largest Mammoth in the heard, though at a cost more dear then he could expect, he was down, crushed under the might of the Dead animal, this is where it went black for him, he awoke in a stark white room, giants ministrating to his injuries, this was the start of his journey to become a space marine, Leif has just recently made it to the level of Blood Claw, his adeptness and extreme bravery up close has awarded him the use of a holy MeltaGun, his marksmanship and tactical employment of the weapon are belied by his short stature.

Weapons: Meltagun, Ritual Sword forged By Leif, Bolt Pistol, Frag Grenades


----------



## Flerden

Name: Vidar

Age: 24

Appearence: Shoulder length black hair, his skin is a bit pale and his eyes are dark brown.

Background. Vidar lived in a tribe in the north. His life was harsh, and he had to hunt often to find food for his family.
At the age of 14 he and the other hunters ran into a great beast, the huntig party engaged it, but it was to fast and killed most of them fast, Vidar vas the last one alive, and he decided to kill it or die trying, so he charged it and managed to wound it many times with his short sword before the beast wounded him to badly, but then the beast bited him in the shoulder. Vidar then hit with all his remaning strength and managed to kill the beast. He then fell to the ground slowly bleeding to his death.
Then he a big shadow fell upon him, it was one of the Space Wolves that had seen him fight and decided he could make a good recruit.
Vidar was made a Blood Claw only recently, so he is quite eager to prove himself worthy to his superiors.

Personality: Vidar is often in a good mood, and likes to joke. He also likes to drink much.


Weapons: Chain sword, bolt pistol and frag grenades.

I hope this is ok.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Name: Romka

Age: 24

Appearance: His height is average for an Astartes, not too big, not too small. There’s nothing notably exceptional about his appearance as a BloodClaw except for his tribe’s trademark blonde-brown hair and the right side of his face. The skin of his right cheek is very pale compared to his usual weather beaten skin, being mostly scar tissue. His right cheek bone and jaw are artificial. His right eye looks pale and burnt but because of his Astartes genetics, works perfectly fine.

Background: Romka was raised in the Volk tribe. The Volk tribesmen abhor fear and are extremely religious; believing in a Heaven where they enter through death in battle.
Due to their philosophy, they found no real point in fearing death as it only brought upon Heaven. Romka enjoyed using only his fists in combat and earned a comical title among his friends, “Punch on” Romka.

Hunting with the Priest giant and the men of his Tribe they ran into more giants with armour similar to their Priest, except the armour was black. Almost all of the Volk tribe was cut down by bolter fire and very few survived, even less made it into combat with the attacking giants. Romka was suddenly facing a black armoured giant and saw what resembled a massive fist on the giant. Dropping his weapons, he challenged the giant to a fist fight. Punching the traitor Marine full force, he smashed his own hand apart but dodged the Marine’s swing. Punching again, Romka barely damaged the Marine‘s face, only splattering it with his own blood. Amused, the traitor swung again, this time only just scraping Romka’s face with his Power Fist. Although physically missing, the Fist’s energies ripped off Romka’s cheek, smashed his cheek bone and jaw and burnt the rest of his right side. 

More giants arrived, this time wearing Grey armour. Still alive, Romka was recovered by the Space Wolves. Months later, and by the recommendation of the Priest, was made a Blood Claw; The gene seed of the Space Wolves infused with his own genes.

Weapons: Bolt pistol, Chainsword, combat knife, frag grenades. Naturally he’s good at using his fists to fight, so sometimes resorts to punching, however impractical it may be.


----------



## darkreever

I'm still not entirely sure about my feelings with the traitor marines on Fenris, but if anything it can always be chalked up to what Romka believes he remembers or boasts about.


Otherwise feel free to post, the final portion of the update in the action thread has been edited to include Romka as well.


----------



## mertens

was chatting to DA on chat and he mentiond you hadnt actualy closed recrutiment on claw yet.
would like t submit my character for consideration

Dagfari
Age: between 27 and 30 (see backstory)

7ft4, dark shoulder length hair, broad shoulders but more beefy then muscular, short neck, long powerfull legs, medium-short torso. 

Background:
cast out from his tribe at the age of 13 due to a dispute towards whom would become its spiritual leader after the passing of the shaman, Dagfari quickly learned to fend for himself, he made his living following the fenrisian elk herds killing only what he needed to survive. The Elk hurd often senced the geometric movements of fenris and as such, dagfari followed the hurd in relative peace,
with no true sence of time and losing count of the winters, a particualy bad blizzard set upon the ice plains and Dagfari set off toward a cave he could make out in the distance to take cover for the night. little did he know the caves current inhabitants were a pair of fenrisian ice fiends, who took a dim view to shared accomidation. attacking all-claws flailing, dagmir dealt a mortal blow to one of the fiends with his elk hunting javelin, but was then struck down by the second to whom he had no chance rivaling in close combat.

keeps himself to himself, mostly due to his lonely adult life pre-initiation. if asked a question he will answer willingly, but stringing together a conversation is... difficult.
has already bonded with his boltpistol unoficialy, but does not share this with others as melee is the emphasis of his brothers and does not wish to be seen as weak, especialy due to his age. his chainsword is cleaned and well-cared for, often in combat used defencively to parry a blow before using his bolt pistol to rend a target while its defences are down. he carries a single krak grenade just in case.

weapons: bolt pistol. chainsword, 3 frags, single krak grenade

hope this is allright?


----------



## darkreever

Overall looks pretty good, though keep in mind that after the implantation process is complete space marines are seven feet tall minimum.


Other than that, only issue I generally have is in the weapons area; your playing as a blood claw so you get to come stock with a chainsword in addition to your bolt pistol. Also, like the rest, your character would have, in addition to the single krak grenade, a number of frag grenades and possibly more krak grenades on him. (Seeing as the wolf company would have had its packs re-arm after all.)


Those little things aside (go ahead and edit them in and you'll be fine) welcome aboard and feel free to post in the action thread as if your character was included in the most recent update.

Dagfari will be with the larger group, not defending the communication chamber with Alrik and Tyr. Additionally, Dagfari is from the same pack as Vidar and Romka, so he is newer to the others and, at first, much more open with both of them.


----------



## mertens

oops, forgot scouts where post-implant, i was thinking of neophytes.
updated backstory


----------



## darkreever

Just wanted to put this out there for everyone/anyone; so far theres been nothing from mertens. He spoke to me and said he was going through the action thread to best catch up, and that work in courses was picking up, but thats all I have heard.


Until the end of the RP or I hear something from mertens, he is still in but his character will just be another of the background NPC's we do so well to completely ignore. (Can't exactly strike up a conversation with a faceless NPC after all.)


Which reminds me to bring this up again, people are still free to join up if they so desire. I think there are three or four blood claw NPC's still about so there is still space. Once again, I am not actually closing recruitment or re-recruitment until this reaches its endgame which is not for some time.


----------



## Azwraith

*Name:* Rath Fenrah

*Age:* 27

*Description*
Black Hair, Short, Mutton Chops, no facial hair besides the chops. 7ft exactly. one rather large fang.

*Background:*
Was recruited during a festival at his home town village, it was a your basic Fenrisian fair it involved lots of fighting and drinking. Rath had been fighting in a bar fight for a laugh when his name was called for his turn to duel in the festivals competition.. he was not too well liked in his clan due to him being a rather distant personality and always starting fights for the benefit of his own humour. a few of his hunting brethren had thought it was a good idea to teach him a lesson by ganging up on him prior to his turn in the duel. he bested all 5 and went on to win the tournament, after the competiton he was called into his clans leader's room to collect his price for winning the tournament upon arrival he was "asked" to leave with the wolf priest who was waiting.

*Personality:*
quite tough and dirty will do whatever it takes to survive and for the success of a mission. some see him as quite cold hearted as he will make decisions for the greater (pack) than for a individual. if one person is in trouble and helping him would put the rest of his pack in danger. he would let the individual die. although definatly with regret but he always tries to see the bigger picture and not let his emotions get the best of him


*weapons: *
Bolt Pistol Chainsword


----------



## Shacklock

*Name:* Sverik

*Age:* 28

*Appearance:* Of averge height for an Astartes with a shoulder length mane of dark brown hair, Sverik possesses an already fearsome set of jutting canines locking his mouth in a constant snarl. 

*Background:* His past life is largely irrelevant to Sverik and already most of it has faded from memory. The son of the Iron Bear Clan’s Jarl, Sverik was an aspiring warrior in his youth. At the age of sixteen, now deemed to be a man, Sverik was put in command of sizable reaver band tasked with pillaging the affluent neighbors of the Iron Bears. Creeping into the village as day broke the Iron Bears butchered its sentries and set light to the great hall. Roused awake by the danger the village’s men took arms and flooded outside to do battle. A ferocious fight ensued and though outnumbered the Iron Bears reaped a gruesome tally amongst their foe spurred on by their young leader Sverik. Victorious they proceeded to loot the village unmolested but Sverik, once his berserker rage had faded, fell to the ground from his multitude of wounds. 

A Wolf Priest of the Space Wolves, having observed the battle from afar, descended on the village and claimed the mortality wounded Sverik. On that day his old life ended and the new began.


*Personality:* Drinking from the Cup of Wolfen and the awakening of his wolf spirit changed the young Sverik dramatically. The likeable outgoing youth turned into a grim brooding figure, often more comfortable with his own company than in the presence of his packmates. Whilst at times he joins in with the familiar banter of his pack with a wry wit, more often than not Sverik prefers to keep his own council. Still young, Sverik has not yet come to peace with the wolf spirit within him and when it awakens he struggles to remain above the red mist.

*Weapons:* Standard issue bolt-pistol and chainsword. As well as a frag/krak dispenser.

edit: its half three in the morning so sorry in advance if its a bit of a shoddy profile.


----------



## Captain Stillios

Name: Conan Tharisus

Age: 24

Apperance: Of average height if not a bit shorter than normal for a Space Marine and has a scar down his right eye which is pure white, he also has very short fangs so much so that they are almost unnoticable.

Backround: Conan can barely remember any of his past life and much of what he does is violent and harsh, he knows not where he is from originally nor does he care, all that he does remember clearly is his fight with a pack of Fenrisian wolves, he and his father had gone hunting when they came across a crazed Ice Mammoth.
The Mammoth attacked them and killed his father who managed to drive a spear into its side before falling, Conan himself drew his short sword from his belt and charged screaming at the beast, he fought hard and severly wounded the Mammoth before falling to his knees with exhaustion.
The beast however had become berzerk and ran straight at him, Conan quickley dived to the side, rolled to his feet and hammered his fathers spear further into the Mammoths side before fainting from the effort, the next thing he new he was being carried aboard a metal bird by two grey armoured figures.

Personality: Since drinking from the Cup of the Wulfen Conan has become even more inclusive and rarely speaks although when he does he is generally friendly and has a good sense of humor, he does however trust nobody, even the Wolf priest that recruited him.

Weapons: His old sword was recovered from the body of the Mommoth and so was part of his Fathers spear, both of which are straped to his back as backup weapons (They are basicly combat knives but a bit longer) and his main weapons are his Chain sword and bolt pistol.


----------



## darkreever

Looks good, all of you; Rath and Conan are both members of the pack and will have all first hand knowledge that the rest of the pack does. (Such as the events of the chapel, and the aftermath) while Sverik is one of the additions to the pack like Romka and knows him better than the others (as well as his pack has been led by Baldyr in the past.)


----------



## Hellucard

Name: Alexandros

Age: 24

Appearance: He has short brown hair and an large scar on his left arm. Brown eyes and an line of white in his hair in the middle that goes from the forehead to the back.

Background: He was out hunting with his friends when an big aggressive creature stared at his father. His father did not hesitate, he charged but the beast struck him down right before his spear pierced the beast. Alexandros stood still when his father charged because he was scared of the beast but when the beast struck down his father his fear disappeared. All he could think of was killing the beast in revenge of the father and with those thoughts he drew his sword and charged the beast head on and managed to give it a big wound on its side before it bit him in his left arm. When he stared at the creature, it was aiming for his unconscious father he saw his father spear laying in front of him. But he was too slow. The beast bit his father head and there was an large crack. His eyes went black basicly. All he thought of was killing the beast. He grabbed his fathers spear and charged it right into the beasts head. As the beast fell over down to the ground he looked on his dad with despair. He fell to his knees ignoring his own wound and screamed extremely loud. An Space Wolf Priest had seen it all took Alexandros with him. He did not need to convince him.

Personality: He's very protective of his comrades and civilians. He's an kind spirit but acts tough around his comrades.

Weapons: Chain sword and a bolt pistol

(( Somehow i felt like i wrote a book haha ))


----------



## Lord of the Night

Does everyone have to be a Blood Claw, or can you be a Grey Hunter or a Lone Wolf?.


----------



## Euphrati

I suggest you read the first page of the thread. The storyline revolves around a Blood Claw pack that is on its first mission offworld as a pack.

As well as it wouldn't hurt to read through the action thread, it will give you a feel as to how the rp has been set so far.


----------



## CommissarHorn

Hey I'm really sorry I posted this up so late Reever, its my fault.

Name: Kuzin

Age: 25

Appearance: Kuzin is a very cheerful and friendly personality who enjoys company, but when he’s under orders or is on a mission he will become very serious, very quickly. Standing at the average height for an Astartes, Kuzin has very short brown hair. He is very stubborn although he respects the older Marines and obeys without question.

Background: Growing up in his village, Kuzin liked listening to the older warriors recount their battles and tell of the legendary warriors who fought off evil spirits. As he would sit, listening to the warriors, Kuzin wished he could be there, fighting, outnumbered and heroic. He grew up on the morals and examples of these legendary warriors and so he trained very hard to become strong.

When he was at the right age, Kuzin was accepted to join the warriors and in no time, began his journey through the mountains with his war party. He was already very respected among his brethren, who acknowledged his power. The war party was going out to hunt the beasts of the mountains and bring back a multitude of food for the village, accompanied by the Giant Priest, but suddenly was attacked from all sides by more giants.

The bolt rounds tore into his group and wiped out most of the party. Kuzin ducked and dodged until he came across the dead body of an enemy giant, the Priest had taken down. He found a bandolier of grenades, which he knew about because one of the elders had talked about them in his fabled stories. As the Priest assaulted the giants attacking from the front, more giants came in from behind. The group was stuck in-between two mountains, with giants closing in from either side. As his brothers were being cut down, Kuzin frantically began throwing grenades at the giants coming from behind.

The enemy giants couldn’t hit him as he lay behind the body of an enemy and he kept throwing more frag grenades. Kuzin was hit many times by shrapnel, but he just kept throwing. Soon more giants arrived, this time of a lighter grey colour and fought away the enemy. Kuzin had defended the rear by himself against several of the enemy and was awarded the gene seed of the Space Wolves after his recovery.

Weapons: Boltpistol, chainsword, frag grenades, combat knife.


----------



## Doelago

Name: Virgil

Age: 23

Appearance: White hair, ice blue ice and he is a bit shorter than other Space Wolves. There is a Wolf tail hanging from his MK7 helmet.

Background: Virgil was born into a respected merchant family, he was fathered by Uzame Kusovai, one of the master sword-fighters of his tribe, meaning that Uzame was one of the tribal leaders honor guards, allowed to take and give his son what ever he wanted, a privilege granted by being a Swordsman and Virigl was raised by his father to the best standards. Virgil graduated with honors from the top war teacher in the tribe. Shortly after receiving his first post within the tribal guards at the age of 13, he was offered a place on the Tribal kings Honor Guard, but he declined citing “lack of practical experience”. In truth, he had no desire to be part of a largely ceremonial unit, and at the end of his third combat tour, Virgil again refused the post. Soon after this a rival tribe attacked the village and dozens of soldiers died, including Virgils father and the king. Almost all of the tribe fled and scattered around the surrounding area, but Virigl stood his ground and killed their leader, but he was eventually defeated. his broken body was lying on the ground and the enemy was preparing to make the kill, but suddenly an explosion of lighting flew in every direction, striking his foes to the ground. Some of them died in the shock, but most of them survived and just when one of them was about to make finish him, a Wolf Priest came from no where and parried the strike with his bare fist and told the attackers to leave. They refused, and the Wolf Priest shot one of them and told the rest to leave or meet the same future. They left without protest. Virgil was healed and soon he passed selection.



Weapons: Storm bolter and an his fathers sword.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Name: Sydornis

Age: 26 years old.

Appearance: Wearing typical Space Wolf power armour with no adornments or extra parts such as talismans or clan heraldry, as Sydornis believes they are unnecessary and wasteful, however he has painted the triage sign for a wounded head on his helmet's right side so that his fellow Wolves do not hit him in the head. Always wears a helmet in battle and only takes it off when ordered as he prefers being helmeted to keep his head safe, as he can't afford to lose any more memories from a head wound. He is thin for a Space Wolf and has ruffled white hair, similar to the style of Rogal Dorn only thicker and has bright green eyes like a wolf, he is clean shaven and has a clean face, as well as extremely sharp fangs even for a Space Wolf and his head shows the signs of his old head wound, deep scars across his head's left side.

Wargear: Bolt Pistol and Chainsword.

Personality: Sydornis is noted for his quiet nature and lack of faith in benedictions, believing that faith and blessings can be helpful for peace of mind but wont save you from an enemy's blade. He is cynical and only speaks when he feels he needs to, or to make a cynical crack at others. He is also intelligent for a Space Wolf and has an aptitude for medicine, coming from his younger days as the son of a clan medicine man, although he does not remember this, his aptitude has not gone unnoticed by the Wolf Priests.

Background: Sydornis does not remember any of his past due to a head wound he took during his final battle where he was part of a hunting party that fought a Fenrisian Wolf, Sydornis slew the Wolf, albeit it only after it was wounded from fighting and killing his entire hunting party, although the Wolf Priest attending at the time, the famed Ulrik the Slayer although Sydornis did not know that at the time, saved him his memories were frayed and irretrievable. He was given the name Sydornis in honour of an ancient Space Wolf hero who was recruited in similar circumstances. Sydornis was sent to Russvik where he passed the trials with some trouble, due to an incident involving him and a training sergeant, Sydornis pointing out the sergeant's flaws, which nearly got him ejected although another sergeant intervened and kept him around. After this he passed Russvik without any notable incidents and was elevated to a full Astartes, then sent off to join a Claw of his own.


----------



## Gorechild

Hey just checking if this rp is full up if not id i like to post up a character.


----------



## darkreever

Unfortunately, at this time Gorechild we are indeed full up.

I have been keeping this open for others who want to come in, because we initially started with open NPC slots, but at this time there are no longer any available pack members left to play as. Of the original fifteen of the and the additional four added later, there were eleven members of this claw and as of earlier today, all eleven are in use.


----------



## deathbringer

Ehh up unekpekted
When did Iorek become a heretic, jesus I'm insulted.
Pitiful form, i'd like to see how you'd look no sleep poked around by a wolf priest.
Gotta add Iorek wounded, tired and strained beyond belief, lol Blackmane really wants him to snap


----------



## unxpekted22

I didnt mean you were infected with chaos or whatever, I just meant that the presence of the alpha legion and everything they had been throwing at us including the hordes of rioters and heretics has made it that much harder for iorek to overcome his grief.

"Pitiful form, i'd like to see how you'd look no sleep poked around by a wolf priest." exactly. thats what I figured has been going on so he probably doesn't look so good.


----------



## deathbringer

True and your willing to duel this pitiful albine wretch, heartless bastard, couldnt have let him sleep first ehhh

Na should be good as iorek is going to be a little on the wild side


----------



## unxpekted22

lol, to be fair I never said he looked pitiful, just shameful. I'm not even entirely sure fighting is what ragnar means but that is definitely what seems to be implied...with the cage and all.


----------



## darkreever

Cage? Did I say something about a cage?


----------



## unxpekted22

ah correction...'dueling pit' lol.


----------



## emporershand89

hey darkreever, can I join in???


----------



## darkreever

Sorry to have to say it but no emporershand89; we are far to close to the end. Throughout this RP I have had no problem with people joining in whenever, but there was always an intended cut-off point once the plot had gone a set amount (about 67% or so, we are well beyond that.)


----------



## dark angel

Might also want to do something about his post in the action thread, Reever, if you haven't alreadyk:


----------



## darkreever

That was his post in the action thread, when a member of forum staff moves a post to another thread it does not bump that thread (as I learned late last night.)


----------



## dark angel

Ahh, my bad, I thought that he had posted in both reads, I am sure he has done it in some other threads. Mind you, I am not in the best of states at the moment:laugh:


----------



## darkreever

Nope, took care of all misplaced posts to date; all is clear that I am aware of.


----------



## emporershand89

hey darkreever, you need another person, or have you already got enough people???


----------



## unxpekted22

lol, glad I dont have to respond to that.


----------



## darkreever

darkreever said:


> Sorry to have to say it but no emporershand89; we are far to close to the end. Throughout this RP I have had no problem with people joining in whenever, but there was always an intended cut-off point once the plot had gone a set amount (about 67% or so, we are well beyond that.)


As you can see form the above quote, I already answered that question emporershand.

The post right after the one you made earlier today/late last night.


----------



## Euphrati

Throughout the Fang a cry goes out-

Happy Birthday Darkreever!

>09-07-2009, 03:48 PM< First innocent post that grew into the beast that today is The Claw. I just wanted to take a moment and thank you for all your hard work in this epic tale.


----------



## deathbringer

You kidding me, its been a year
Fuck i need a life


----------



## Lord of the Night

Damn a year-long RP. How do you do it Darkreever?, can't wait to see how it ends.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

holy shit a year? i agree with DB, i need a life lol on a happy note happy birthday it has been a great experience and im happy that all of us are seeing it through to the end :victory:


----------



## unxpekted22

w00t!! Is it actually reever's birthday too?


----------



## dark angel

Happy-Birthday the Claw and too you also Darkreever  it has certainly been a good year for the RP forums :victory: gone quite fast though....


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

wait it is reever's birthday also?! happy birthday reever!!!!!!!!!


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, man....fun stuff. The pack is finally pissed at someone else. 

Oh, sweet day!


----------



## dark angel

Meh, Alrik can handle it, you lot are just jealous of his looks :grin:


----------



## deathbringer

Yeah iorek has always secretly wanted that just been hit by a bus look. Its such a winner


----------



## dark angel

Iorek just doesn't like it he is all pasty and shit  oh and to clear things up: Alrik isn't moving towards the door, but to the Pack, to show that he is still gonna be a member of it :victory:


----------



## Euphrati

He *would* be moving towards the pack... if there wasn't a _slightly _enraged Keris barring his path :biggrin:


----------



## dark angel

Haha. Ok, ok. He is moving towards the Pack, but there is a rather aggrivating gossiper in his way :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

oh boy, this is going to be very interesting, the ugly v. the faithful


----------



## Euphrati

Keris is just going to balance out old Snaggletooth's face by breaking his other fang for him. He is a nice guy like that!


----------



## dark angel

Haha. You can break his fan, Alrik will pull his tongue out though! I give it an hour before he throws himself from a airlock, because he is too depressed :wink:


----------



## deathbringer

Lol i was going to post but tyr's facepalm said it all
Iorek's more interested in the fact thats it rather chilly and certain things are shrinking :biggrin:


----------



## Euphrati

Well, seeing as it is not uncommon for astartes to train in little more than a loincloth and Space Wolves are known for being.. um.. furrier than their fellow astartes, I think Iorek's just using the 'its cold in here' excuse!


----------



## dark angel

Lol! Iorek has a maggot :laugh: finally let the bomb drop ehh DB? I always knew there was something peculiar about that white skinned bastard.....>.<


----------



## unxpekted22

aah, sydnornis shall enjoy an extra ration of steak and ale! lol.


----------



## dark angel

Vermundr hasn't got the power to do that :wink: Alrik is like "Well.....That fucked up on me..." atm haha.


----------



## unxpekted22

I think you guys have it mixed up for real though, pack leader is the pawn of those above him but those below him are his pawns unless a wolf of higher authority takes over the pack like baldyr did recently. So if i am not mistaken, the pack leader does in fact "own' the pack.

like, the orders of those above (such as blackmane) come through Vermundr to all of you. A space wolf pack leader is allowed to run his pack however he sees fit, but as Baldyr pointed out earlier in the RP, some ways are looked down upon more so than others.

I'm not as much of a space wolf expert as darkreever or euphrati but they seem to have made it clear that the pack is NOT all...here let me take this quote from LoTN's post for example:

"it wasn't just Vermundr's Pack. The Pack was theirs, Vermundr led but he did not own the Pack, only King Russ and the Allfather could claim that."

I may be wrong but I believe that statement is false as far as the fluff goes. blackmane owns the pack, but the pack is for Vermundr's free ruling so long as he follows any orders given by anyone higher than him. erm...see what I'm trying to say? its not a voting system.


----------



## dark angel

I agree with what he has said, actually. _However_ I also agree that it is Blackmane's Pack. It isn't Vermundr's mind, Vermundr is as equal as any other Wolf. Remember, there is no promise Vermundr will forever be the Pack Leader, he is temporary in my eyes tbh. Alrik won't treat him like his Master, he is his Brother and nothing more than that.


----------



## deathbringer

What you say may be true unekpekted, doesnt mean they have to accept shit from some talentless prick who just happened to make the right move at the right time, even though it was a heartless thing to do that caused seeds of doubt in the whole pack and caused a certain poor wolf terrible grief

Purely hypothetical example but i think my point is made


----------



## dark angel

Now now Deathbringer, he does have some talents. Putting off his tasks for example :wink: he is exempalry at that!


----------



## unxpekted22

lol DB. such deep rooted pain. and DA, as far as Alrik not treating him like master I think is the issue here. he has to if the pack is to continue. pack leaders are not 'equals' with their packs. But thats what I would need DR or euph to verify, cuz i might not be entirely right about that.

on I side note since I respect all your opinions I'd like to know if my painting is better, just finished this guy up: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=67632


----------



## Euphrati

Aren't the Space Wolves delightfully fun in their surprisingly complex hierarchy? :grin: Let me see if I can help clear up the fog of war a bit on this matter. 

Well, first off, Unxp is correct in his train of thought that Vermundr holds a higher 'rank' than the rest of the pack. It has already been stated by the npc's that Vermundr, in his position of packleader, is not of the same status as the rest of us. Even though he is still a Blood Claw, he has been awarded the rank of packleader and the older Wolves will treat him differently just because of that title.

On the field of battle, unless a higher ranking Wolf is issuing orders, Vermundr is in the most basic sense our commander. Unlike codex chapters, the Wolves follow a bit more of a hands-on approach to leadership and it is just as common for a packleader to discipline an unruly packmember with his fist as with a sharp word. So Vermundr's physical response to Iorek was actually very much within the bounds of his right as a packleader.

Now, getting to the heart of the matter... Blackmane chose Vermundr to lead the pack and by doing so any challenge of Vermundr's leadership is a direct challenge to the Lord of the great company. Saying 'Vermundr isn't fit to lead' is basically saying 'I challenge the word of Blackmane'. To do so amid the field of battle goes against the very core beliefs of the Space Wolves which is why it has been taken so seriously. 

On the issue of 'pack ownership'- We are Blackmane's men as members of his great company. Blackmane has placed Vermundr as our 'leader' in battle in his stead. It is a chain of command akin to the tribal nature of the Sons of Russ. Vermundr's authority comes from Blackmane's backing of him as packleader.

To throw an even more cunning twist into things- by selecting Keris to champion Vermundr in regards to Tyr’s judgment, Blackmane has bestowed an unspoken rank upon Keris as well within the eyes of the great company!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

so that makes Tyr the meatshield?


----------



## Euphrati

More of an unknown facet than anything really.

To Space Wolves- Blood Claws are newly forged blades, untested in battle and unadorned by the victories of the past. They are known for insane heroics, nearly berserk charges, and a bravado of fearless immortality; and are watched closely by the elder Wolves of the company to see whom amongst them rises above the rest to emerge from the fires of battle with glory firmly grasp between his teeth.


----------



## unxpekted22

hmmm, what kind of things might those traitors use as cover on a space marine vessel? are they all in the same corridor still?


----------



## darkreever

Yes they are, and seeing as he ship would be made of stone and metal, and just caused damage to the ship, how about fallen stanchions, slabs of stone, and similar stuff?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok quick question, i will only be able to weild one weapon at a time yes? i know it sounds like a stupid question but i just want to be sure seeing as how i have both a pistol AND a chainsword


----------



## darkreever

Yes, Tyr will only be able to use one of his two weapons at any given time; however that does not prevent him from having both of them and making use of one or the other when the time calls for it. Your kinda screwed in a firefight if you only have a chainsword, and at a disadvantage if you should somehow be up against your equal or better in close combat.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

yeah those were my thoughts, Tyr's going to have to be more creative with how he combats enemies now......does the man with the bolter have a neckguard?


----------



## CommissarHorn

Stick the Chainsword in his mouth. Or get someone to tie it to the stump of the damaged arm. Infact, even better tie the chainsword to his head, stick the bolter in his mouth and pick up a fallen stone slab, or something, with his remaining arm.

So many options you can choose.


----------



## unxpekted22

remember, you cant kill the man with the bolter yet. he's the boss guy.

"with the exception of the bolter toting enemy you should be able to deal with these guys without to much problem "

unless that manes we can as long as we make it a challenge?


----------



## Euphrati

I think everyone is missing the most important statement in the entire update- the very last line:

"Now I don't want to see anyone jumping to the end of this update; you lot know the drill by now. The update moved things along for you, but stuff happened between your last posts and the end of this one."

Everyone has to give their statements to Vermundr of their thoughts on him as leader before we can even get to the part about the enemy boarding party(s).


----------



## unxpekted22

yeah I wasn't planning on jumping into the action just yet, just figured I'd ask the questions as they came upk: I think its best if i post first for this part...


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

oh of course, i was just thinking that Tyr does have canines (even if they arent as big as they could be yet) and that he could very well use those also as a weapon if he gets close enough nom nom nom nom


----------



## Euphrati

Back from my vacation and didn't have as much time to post as I though I would. I will get posts up for all te rp's i'm slacking in tomorrow after I recover from a red-eye flight this morning


----------



## dark angel

Euphrati!  glad to see you back, hope you enjoyed your holiday!


----------



## unxpekted22

before I jump the gun here, I want to make sure everyone is ready to move on to the action sequence. So, everyone said what they have to say at the table?

if yes then I'll make a post for vermundr that includes the ship breaching asap.


----------



## deathbringer

I'm all done... breach that baby


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

lets do it, i have some necks to chew


----------



## darkreever

Wanted to get an update in for this, but seems we are missing a few posts; can't update till I see some more.


----------



## Euphrati

Just got home from dropping my husband off at the airport and plan to have a post up for Keris by tonight.


----------



## darkreever

Awesomeness, believe thats one of three or four


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

done with Tyr, sorry for the long wait but first week of school was a doozy


----------



## Euphrati

I think we have seen posts from all the remaining Claw members now, any thoughts on when we might see the update?


----------



## darkreever

Apologies for that, have I ever used the college and courses excuse by chance?

The latest update is up, be expecting mini-updates; I believe many of you will be keen for this update and things to come.


----------



## deathbringer

4 words
"Oh no you didn't"


----------



## Euphrati

Calm down Iorek, we have yet to see Njoror's killer again.

Although... I wouldn't suggest getting between a certain faithful young Wolf and his oath-sworn target unless you just happen to fancy missing limbs :grin:


----------



## darkreever

I guess all I really have to say at this time is, oh yes I did; loving the pair of posts so far by the way.


----------



## Euphrati

BAV- I was going to have Keris re-load Tyr's pistol after the fight with the boarding pod but it seems you have already tossed a post up. 

I'd still like to include the act but I don't want to step over any bounds upon Tyr- Keris wouldn't really even ask about it, he would just... *do it* without even thinking twice about it or even saying anything for that matter. Tyr is his wolfbrother and packmate, it would be a natural act for Keris to reload it for his brother when Tyr could not.

Let me know if that is ok, I'll be getting a post up either later tonight or tomorrow morning over coffee.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

that is perfectly ok with me, i know Tyr would be thankful, even though he would most likely not use the pistol at this moment in time. even so he would look kindly on the act


----------



## Euphrati

Great, I shall include it then. Figured that he wouldn't mind but then again.. a Space Wolf's pride can be a dangerous thing.

I think I need some sleep though before the rest of this post however. Since I just found the notion of requesting to touch an astartes' bolt pistol far more amusing than I should have... :grin:


----------



## dark angel

Just a heads up: I'm away from early tomorow morning until tuesday, I will try to get a post in during the next few hours, but I apologise if I can't


----------



## unxpekted22

just wondering. The claw has been engaged with four legionnaires right? I know two of them we have met before, the melta/heavy flamer guy (thought it was multimelta when he killed kjarl but pretty sure it was a heavy flamer when he shot at Alrik and then the funky tattoo faced guy that vermundr killed.

have we met the other two before or are they new guys? the one to take the place of the heavy weapons one and the one that tyr and iorek fought with.


----------



## Euphrati

The heavy-weapon 'Alpharius' guy (Kjarl's killer- Keris' blood oath), the 'sniper' (killed by Sigurd), the one with the bolter & sarrissa (Njoror's killer- Iorek's blood oath), and the possessed with the 'tattoo' on his face (killed by Vermundr).

The possessed AL that Keris/Alrik killed (talons) and that Iorek/Tyr killed (spikes) were 'new' to the characters.


----------



## unxpekted22

ah yeah ok. I thought Njoror's killer may have been the spiky one


----------



## MoreDakka47

*Application*

Name: Olaf

Age: 26

Appearence: A tall pale skinned marine with hazel eyes and 6 inch long black dreadlocks. A very very large marine that weighs around 500 pounds and bulging muscles but in no way fat. 

Background: The only thing Olaf really remembers from his past life was that a great giant had watched him as he battled 3 trolls with only a small foot long sword and a small torch. Though Olaf knew he survived he has no idea how considering he killed two trolls then the last slit his stomach open which Olaf then slayed with only his torch while still holding his entrails in with his free hand. Then he lapsed into unconciousness and next time he woke up he was in what turned out to be the Fang.

Weapons: His weapons are merely a regular plain bolt pistolm, your average chainsword, and 5 frag grenades. Though his prized weapon is his combat knife which is actually the sword he used to kill the trolls before he was recruited which was recovered what by turns out was a space marine.


----------



## dark angel

Yeah, you're not going to get accepted. The Claw is nearly over, having been going on for well over a year now. The no-new-characters line that Darkreever has, past a while ago, as far as I am aware.

Did you not bother to read through the posts, first?


----------



## MoreDakka47

ya I did but I'm running on dial-up so I didn't really read past the first page :/ my fault....I guess I'll keep searching for a roleplay


----------



## dark angel

That's fair enough. I know that there is another Space Wolf RP currently recruiting, if you are still interested in playing a Son of Fenris.


----------



## MoreDakka47

thanks could you guide me that way?


----------



## unxpekted22

one of the sticky threads in the rp threads forum page has a big list of current RPs, you could check those out theres quite a few going on i think.


----------



## Euphrati

The end of the year has not been kind, first surgery on my hand then a nice bout of food poisoning delayed my posts a bit. 

Dark Angel- if you want to reply with Alrik feel free. I had written that before you posted up and really didn’t want to have to omit it because it really goes against Keris not to reply to the direct challenge… ignore it if you wish though since you did get your post up first.

Deathbringer-  I bet you forgot all about that little gift!


----------



## unxpekted22

I must admit I cant remember anything about keris's little medical bag haha. did kjarl give it to him or the priest maybe?

Also, Maybe it would have been a good idea for us to decide on this thread where to end our posts first, seeing as two of us have ended their posts before the ratings come in and two of us have posted up to meeting the other blood claws.

then again, knowing us if we had all decided to interact right there it probably would have led to a whole nother round of arguing.

for the record if BAV doesnt get to posting in any of the rps he is in soon I call dibs on vermundr cutting off tyr's other arm and smacking him in the face with it. And in ABTN2 astelan will get to kill charon in some kick ass fashion.


----------



## Euphrati

Well, to be honest this 'update' was really a double scene because Darkreever left the prompt partway through the post of-


darkreever said:


> [Any comments for each other? Thoughts on what you see?]


However, both Vermundr and Alrik seemed to have skipped over the interaction with their brothers . Iorek did not, so Keris is responding in kind as per his character.

Details, it is all in the details! The medical bag was given to Keris by Iorek back when they had words and Keris took the hellgun shot to his thigh at the start of the mission to 'save' the guilder. Nearly a year ago post-time, but only a relatively short time in the actual rp! :wink: The medical bag is most likely of little use physically, but Iorek's wounds go deeper than flesh and bone and that is Keris' aim.


----------



## dark angel

There, post deleted, modified and then reposted. Damn you with a passion, Euphrati. Though, to be fair, I awaited a while, obviously you've been sick, but I didn't know that, so I went ahead and posted, thinking you was awaiting for me or something..


----------



## unxpekted22

check out this friggin sweet pic that stugmeister put in his artwork thread. 

relevant here because its space wolves haha.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

that's pretty sick, would love to see some artwork of our wolves once the Rp has ended


----------



## unxpekted22

seeing as I think all of you have read more of the novels than me I am curious about something. These 'operatives'. I've been seeing them basically as space marine scouts, well without the jacked up bodies at least. I can't remember though if the traitor legions still recruit new members. if so, are operatives such as the ones we are facing those who are potential candidates? doesn't really have much to do with the rp, just wondering.

Also, I guess the legionnaire njal is fighting is a librarian of some sort as well. Any other ideas?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no. the operatives are simply that, operatives. they are men and women recruited by the Alpha Legion to serve as spies/extra hands/meatshields and so on, but they are highly trained, or at least should be from what i remember. hope you all dont mind but Tyr is diving into the fight, feel free to use him as a distraction lol


----------



## unxpekted22

shall we expect an update anytime soon?


----------



## darkreever

Update has just gone up; however I feel that an apology is in order.

Over these last few days, I had been working on the update and slowly came to an important realization: this is it. We are at the end of the story, all that is left is the wrap up of events. There are perhaps two updates left, maybe even just one and an ending.

It is because of this that I must apologize; I mentioned to several of you that this next update would be longer and would deliver where the last one or two may have been lacking. However, this may very well likely not be the case, and it is something I do regret but simply cannot help. Without realizing it, the end of the story has come upon us.


So again, I am sorry if after reading this update some of you are left less than completely satisfied. But the thing is, the only way for me to have made it longer would be to wing it, to stretch things and come up with stuff on the spot. I have not had to do that for the previous eighteen months, and to do it now at the end would, to me, cheapen everything else.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no worries reever, i thoroughly enjoyed the Claw and im really really really hoping that there is a sequal for all of us! im not exactly sure where we are going after this update but im hoping me carrying Iorek to the Apothecarian is not out of line, if it is let me know. like i said above, hope there is another one soon so that our favorite pack can make a return:victory:


----------



## darkreever

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> no worries reever, i thoroughly enjoyed the Claw and im really really really hoping that there is a sequal for all of us!


As has been pointed out to me before, now would perhaps be a good time to reveal a bit of the truth.

My intention from day one was to weave not just one long and enthralling RP, but a series of them. Like the Space Wolf book that inspired me to do so, my hope is to see this lead to a number of sequels culminating in the fulfillment of oaths and the elevation of status.


As for carrying the wounded Iorek; the broken blade is in very deep. There is no telling how much damage you might cause by moving him or removing it, but then, he does need to be moved now doesn't he.

It may not be the greatest of moves, just like removing the blade may not be, for none of you have any way of telling just what damage might be caused (and as ever, I remain aloof when it comes to certain details.) But can you afford not to?


----------



## unxpekted22

Anyone else plan on posting anymore? In case you didnt see Darkangel posted again today as well seeing as my post went on to a new page.


----------



## Euphrati

I think we are just awaiting Darkreever's epic update.

(hint hint) :spiteful:


----------



## dark angel

Indeed. Alrik can't let Vermundr win any longer, he needs closure.


----------



## unxpekted22

are we getting another update? I thought the previous one was the last haha.


----------



## Euphrati

I think it will be more akin to your 'final' update in the first ABTN. Bringing this chapter of the Claw back full circle and what honours were earned finally bestowed, as well as setting the pace for the next chapter in the saga!

Besides, such an epic tale is only befiting of an epic wrap-up.


----------



## deathbringer

i personally cant wait
i couldnt decide iorek's salvation or damnation in a rational manner


----------



## darkreever

Not the most flashy of endings, but then thats not entirely me.


Twenty one months, The Claw has taken many an interesting turn, but all good things come to an end. And it is with a mixture of pleasure and sadness that I conclude this opening chapter for The Claw. To those four of you who made it through the entire RP with your heads still attached, my hat is off to you; and to Vilhelm who stuck with this despite losing his head, but giving us much in the way of development and interaction. Well what can I say to you Vilhelm? At least you have two hands now right?


Seriously, thank you Dark Angel, Deathbringer, Unxpekted, Vilhelm, and Euphrati for going along with this to the very end and putting up with me as a GM. (Especially Euphrati, for the supply of PM's I got with the legion of great questions that have helped me to no end.)

As some, or hopefully all, of you are aware my post in The Claw is the last one of the RP. We are done; however I do plan on a sequel, which may be going up next week or the week after that. So I look forward to seeing you for The Claw: Fury of Wolves.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

sounds epic, cant wait for it :yahoo:


----------



## Euphrati

Thank you, Darkreever, for putting up with the nearly endless barrage of questions that I filled your pm box with. I’m sure that I’ve been on the receiving end of more than one good natured curse for a few of my inquires. :spiteful:

It was indeed a journey that is worthy not only of accolades to Darkreever as a gm, but also to my fellow players and packbrothers in many senses of the word.


----------



## dark angel

Yeah, I'd just like to echo everyone else's words - Thank you, lady and gentlemen, it has been a pleasure. Thoroughly enjoyed it, personally, I reckon this should be stickied. Though, to be fair, I am a self-advertising bastard.


----------

